# *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Dezember 2009)

**UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Liebe Community 

ich habe einen leichten Notfall, mein neues MoBo Msi Eclipse Plus 
wird unter last so warm das es 
A) anfängt doof zu piepen (msi overclockingcenter )
B) unter Belastung zum freezen neigt

jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob mir irgendjemand sagen kann wie ich die Temps
runterbekomme, ne passende Wakü wäre am besten, da dem PC auch noch
der Sommer bevorsteht

die heatpipes bekomme zweckes "Wasserkühlung" (Corsair H50) vom Cpu-kühler keinen Luftstrom ab!
zudem werden sie von einem SLI-Gespann aus 2 GTX260 etwas aufgeheißt

also kennt jemand für dieses MB schon eine Wakü bzw weiß jemand eine Quelle zur Anertigung? wäre sehr dankbar...

der Preis sollte 100€ (für den Kühlblock) nicht übersteigen

lg KlawWarYoshi


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Tja das ist der große Nachteil der H50. Man kann sie nicht erweitern. Am besten bist du mit Lüftern die den Chipsatz und Spawas kühlen bedient.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Wieso kann ich mir grad das Lachen nicht verkneifen.... 

Mein Rat an dich:

Entweder, du verkaufst das olle Corsair Ding und schaffst dir eine richtige, passende Wakü an oder du setzt Lüfter in Richtung Board ein.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

würde auch einen zusätlichen kühlkreis aufbauen
muss nicht eingebunden werden

allerdings finde ich keinen einzigen chipsatzkühler!


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Das Mainboard ist auch noch sehr neu. Aber die Anfi-tec.de UCDS dürften passen.

Andre (Anfi-TEc) sagte mir gerade, daß das Board unterstützt wird.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

wie groß sollte der Radiator sein?
(wenn ich noch 1-2 GTX 260 65nm einbaue)


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

also wenn dann beide gtx260 und ein guter triple sollte reichen, denn neuen von phobya kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man silent haben möchte


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Also CPU + 1 GTX 260 + Chipsatz min nen Triple.


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Die beiden GTX würde ich verkaufen und mir(sobald verfügbar) eine 5870 holen. Kostet, mit Kühler, im Endeffekt das selbe/wenig mehr, wie die beiden GTX mit Wakü auszustatten.


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ja ich hab inzwischen mainboard zwei graka cpu drin und zwei triple^^

@madz das du immer was andres empfiehlst als ich^^


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ist doch Fakt. Die Kühler für die beiden GTX kosten zusammen 160€. Für die Karten gibt es vielleicht 80-100€. Macht zusammen ca. 320€. Sollten die 5870 breit verfügbar sein, ist dies die bessere Wahl. Die wird dann eben mit Wakü ausgestattet.


Mal abgesehen davon: Welchen TFT hast du, daß zwei GTX nötig sind? Für einen 22" reicht eine Karte aus.


----------



## icecold (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Und wenn du schon dabei bist würde ich mir auch gleich einen gut CPU-Wasserkühler kaufen und die H50 verkaufen. 
Dann hast du eine komplette Wakü die Heatkiller Rev. 3 LT oder LC Variante gibt es schon für 35€ und hat hat eine sehr gut Leistung. 
Platz vier im PCGH-X Wasserkühlertest.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

*DANKE für alle Antworten*



ole88 schrieb:


> also wenn dann beide gtx260 und ein guter triple  sollte reichen, denn neuen von phobya kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man  silent haben möchte



in anbetracht der Tatsache das eine GTX einer Fermi weichen wird, werde ich nicht noch geld in beide investieren 
kannst du mir mal link zu nem guten tripple Radi geben
(hab keinen plan von der Materie )



Madz schrieb:


> Die beiden GTX würde ich verkaufen und mir(sobald verfügbar) eine 5870 holen. Kostet, mit Kühler, im Endeffekt das selbe/wenig mehr, wie die beiden GTX mit Wakü auszustatten.



also echt 
warte auf Fermie
(zwecks 3D Vision, PhysX, bessere MultiGPU)



Madz schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon: Welchen TFT hast du, daß zwei GTX nötig sind? Für  einen 22" reicht eine Karte aus.



1x 24zoll 1920x1200
1x 37zoll 1920x1080
1x 22zoll 1680x1050 (3D Vision, ein Grund nicht auf Ati zu wechseln)



icecold schrieb:


> Und wenn du schon dabei bist würde ich mir auch  gleich einen gut CPU-Wasserkühler kaufen und die H50 verkaufen.
> Dann hast du eine komplette Wakü die Heatkiller Rev. 3 LT oder LC  Variante gibt es schon für 35€ und hat hat eine sehr gut Leistung.
> Platz vier im PCGH-X Wasserkühlertest.



über kurz oder lang passiert das bestimmt auch 
nur kann kein geld schei*en


----------



## Xylezz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black 35223

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146

Die sind beide sehr gut


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Aber der neue Aquacomputer Airplex Revolution ist besser.


----------



## Xylezz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Klugschei*ser 

Ne ne, den kannte ich noch gar nicht ^^


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Gibt es ja auch erst seit gestern.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Aber der neue Aquacomputer Airplex Revolution ist besser.



iwie blicke bei den Radiator noch nicht durch..^^
420-er und 360-er???.....

allerdings finde ich den preis schon sehr ansprechend


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Der Radi kann auf der einen Seite 140mm Lüfter und auf der anderen Seite 120mm Lüfter aufnehmen. Natürlich ist die Performance mit 140ern deutlich besser.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Der Radi kann auf der einen Seite 140mm Lüfter und auf der anderen Seite 120mm Lüfter aufnehmen. Natürlich ist die Performance mit 140ern deutlich besser.



aber er passt von der länge auch in ein gehäuse mit option für 360-er?
oder hat der Radiator "Überlänge"?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> oder hat der Radiator "Überlänge"?


Normale 420er Länge.  

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...computer-airplex-Revolution-420-360-G1-4.html


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Dezember 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Normale 420er Länge.
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 G1/4 Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 G1/4 35230



also fällt er wohl eher weg...

kann mir einer bitte eine Zusammenstellung erstellen?
drin sein sollte:

1x GPU GTX260 (65nm, Referenz)
*1x Anfi-tec PWM 020 MSI Eclipse  
1x Anfi-tec UCD grande
1x Anfi-tec MSI Eclipse Plus SB fullcover light Waterblock *
1x 360-er Radi (ruhig, hohe leistung)
1x pumpe
1x AGB 
1x alle nötigen Anschlüsse für 10/8 Schläuche 

wenn möglich auch eine Steuerung, zumindest mal als option nennen


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Komplettpaket ausser den Anfi-tec Kühlern


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

danke für die schnelle Antwort 
lässt sich am Preis noch etwas machen?

dieses panel brauch ich denke ich nicht
kann das ganze ja auch am scythe kaze master anschließen oder?
ändert sich etwas an den Anschlüssen, wenn ich diesen Schlauch verwenden möchte?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

PUR und 10/8mm würde ich nicht verwenden. Du könntest die Lüfter auch per Sycthe kaze regeln.

*EDIT:* jetzt ist es besser https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/80181bc972e1802d1d783c6e4c3cdf9d


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ok dann machen wir das doch übers scythe
und den Cpu-kühler brauch ich erstmal auch nicht  (muss sparen, mit Corsair auf 40° (reicht auch erstmal))
und was hölst du von BeQuiet Silent-Wings für den Radiator?
der Schlauch den du jetzt ausgewählt hast, brauch ich also 11/8mm verschraubungen?
muss ich für die bestellung der chipsatzkühler schonmal wissen

und wie sieht das mit einem uv-aktiven kühlmittel aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> der Schlauch den du jetzt ausgewählt hast, brauch ich also 11/8mm verschraubungen?


Ja.



> und wie sieht das mit einem uv-aktiven kühlmittel aus?


Entweder Feser One oder nanoxia oder Innovatek Protek Konzentrat + dest Wasser + Uranain. Würde ich nicht machen mit dem UV Zeugs hast schon UV Schläuche.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Entweder Feser One oder nanoxia oder Innovatek Protek Konzentrat + dest Wasser + Uranain. Würde ich nicht machen mit dem UV Zeugs hast schon UV Schläuche.



ok dann warte ich den UV-effekt erstmal ab..^^
was sasgste zu den SilentWings?


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ich würde die Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro nehmen. Die sind für einen Radi super, weil sie sich sehr leicht verkabeln lassen und extrem leise sind.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ich frag nur weil ich die im mom als normale Luftkühlung am Radi-platz verbaut habe 
sind ebenfalls sehr leicht zu montieren


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Wenn du sie schon hast, behalt sie.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Wenn du sie schon hast, kosten natürlich neue Lüfter (unnötig) Geld. Bist zu frieden mit denen dann behalte sie.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ok dann werde ich das wohl machen 
brauch dann wohl nochmal 12 von diesen komischen "gummi-schrauben"
wir wären dann wenn ich mich nicht verguckt haben bei einem Preis von 390€
lässt sich der Preis noch iwie etwas drücken^^?
sonst muss ich mal nachfragen ob ich noch für Weihnachten ein paar Zuschüsse bekomme 

zu dem Schlauch wie lang ist er?
muss in einem Corsair Obsidian verstaut werden


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

*EDIT:* https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9fc536a6bf7045c54621b714a592ca7f vergiss die Anfitec Kühler nicht. 

PS: bis zum 14.12 gibt es 12% Rabatt bei AT. Das wären bei AT 331,17€.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> *EDIT:* https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9fc536a6bf7045c54621b714a592ca7f vergiss die Anfitec Kühler nicht.
> 
> PS: bis zum 14.12 gibt es 12% Rabatt bei AT. Das wären bei AT 331,17€.



nene die hab schon immer im Hinterkopf....
(womit wir bei knappen 500€ lägen)
wo steht das es bis zum 14.12.2009 12% Rabatt gibt?
(gibt bei Anfitec übrigens auch Prozente )
*
EDIT*: reicht die Schlauchlänge eig jetzt?
(müssen ja mit CPU* 7* teilstücke hinkriegen 
*1.* pumpe-radi *2.* radi-cpu *3.* cpu-PWM
*4.* PWM-X58 *5.* X-58-NF200 *6.* NF200-GPU
*7.* GPU-Pumpe)


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> wo steht das es bis zum 14.12.2009 12% Rabatt gibt?


Dort->Hier<-troD


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

dann muss ich mich doch glatt mal im Forum registrieren


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Aber nicht untreu werden.... 

*EDIT:* Du brauchst nur 16 gerade Asnchlüsse.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Aber nicht untreu werden....
> 
> *EDIT:* Du brauchst nur 16 gerade Asnchlüsse.



untreu werden? 
16 gerade anschlüsse?? (grübbel)


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> untreu werden?


Dem PCGHX Forum. 



> 16 gerade anschlüsse?? (grübbel)


du hast 8 Komponenten mit jeweils 2 Anschlüssen macht 16 nicht 18.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ok^^
andere Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit die internen Usb-header aufzustocken?
auf dem Mobo sind nur 2 und die werden beide vom Frontpanel verbraucht
die Pumpe kann ja über usb mit der passenden software informationen übertragen oder
hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ?  und dafür bräuchte ich dann noch einen^^


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ja, damit:

Aqua Computer Webshop - Extern-intern USB-Anschlusssatz 53039


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, damit:
> 
> Aqua Computer Webshop - Extern-intern USB-Anschlusssatz 53039



xD
die haben auch an alles Gedacht


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Brauchst du eigentlich alle USB Anschlüsse am Frontpanel??


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Brauchst du eigentlich alle USB Anschlüsse am Frontpanel??



brauchen tu ich die erstmal alle nicht
aber ist doch schön wenn alle funzen
zudem wenn man es dann mit diesem Teil für 6€ beides hinkriegt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

noch ne Frage zu den 12%^^
das Angebot gilt auch noch morgen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ja noch bis 14.12 23:59Uhr. Bestelldatum ist entscheident nicht der Liefertermin.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

das ist gut^^
sagmal kann es sein das sich der computer wegen zu hoher sys-temp aufhängt?


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

sowas kann vorkommen


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> das ist gut^^
> sagmal kann es sein das sich der computer wegen zu hoher sys-temp aufhängt?


Gut möglich.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

gut, weil ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die freezes vom Ram
oder von den hohen chipsatz-temperaturen kommen

hängt sich meist erst auf wenn er eine zeit lang gelaufen ist und sich erwärmt hat
muss dann auch erstmal wieder eine zeit abkühlen damit er nicht wieder nach 10s freezt

was natürlich für den chipsatz spricht..
werd ja sehen wenn die wakü läuft ob er noch zickt..


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so da heute der letzte Tag der Aktion ist, noch ein paar letzte Fragen

was kann ich über die Software alles bei der Pumpe warten?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Lad dir die Aquasuite mal runter und starte den Demomodus!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Lad dir die Aquasuite mal runter und starte den Demomodus!



danke für den Tipp
was wird von der Pumpe denn alles unterstützt?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Lies bitte mal die Artikelbeschreibung! Der Umgang ist so groß, dass es den Rahmen sprengen würde, hier alles aufzulisten.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Lies bitte mal die Artikelbeschreibung! Der Umgang ist so groß, dass es den Rahmen sprengen würde, hier alles aufzulisten.



ok
eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch
ist der AGB geschlossen? und ist das nicht etwas umständlich den wieder aufzufüllen?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9fc536a6bf7045c54621b714a592ca7f
*
EDIT*...er ist einfach verschwunden


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Den XSPC kann man super befüllen. Habe ich selbst.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

könntest mir n link schicken?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Mist, der XSPC ist EOL. Versteh ich aber nicht. das Produkt ist echt klasse.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Mist, der XSPC ist EOL. Versteh ich aber nicht. das Produkt ist echt klasse.



eol?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

End of Line.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> End of Line.



also nicht mehr zu bekommen......na super
eine gute alternative?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ja, den durchsichtgen XSPC 5,25". Den gibt es noch.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

den?
ne andere Frage gibt es bei der Bestellung gleich etwas zu beachten? (wegen den 12%)
und brauche ich noch WLP?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Oder den:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Clear XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Clear EOL 45057

Du musst den Gutscheincode eingeben und in den Kommentaren deinen MK forennick nennen. WLP würde ich Arctic Cooling MX2 nehmen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

da nehm ich glaub ich lieber den silbernen und lackier den schwarz 
also brauch ich noch WLP?

ehm wie sieht es mit der Befestigung der Pumpe aus?
kannste da was empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> End of Line.


*hust* End of Life *hust*



> da nehm ich glaub ich lieber den silbernen und lackier den schwarz


Die schwarze Schicht ist zwischen zwei Plexi Scheiben.


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Für die Pumpe nimmst du ein Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum und klebst dies in dein Case.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ok dann bringe ich die pumpe unten an^^
so dann noch eine Optikfrage, will nur mal eure meinung hören, entscheide letztendlich ja sowieso wie ich will 

die schläuche blau, grün oder blau-grün?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Musst du selber wissen. Geschmackssache. ;9


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

wollte ja auch nur eure meinung hören


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

schwarze schläuche.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

danke ..... die hab ich ganz vergessen :hust:
und was meint ihr reicht die schlauchlänge? seht ja jetzt in etwa den schlauchweg


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

3 Meter werden da reichen.


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Plus 2-3m als Reserve.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

fehlt da jetzt noch was oder habe ich alles drin?^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

hoffe kriege wohl hilfe bei der Montage


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Klar.  Sorry, war gestern so müde, daß ich vorm Rechner eingeschlafen bin.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Klar.  Sorry, war gestern so müde, daß ich vorm Rechner eingeschlafen bin.



du armer 
hab mich übrigens für _grün und blau_ entschieden^^
hoffe könnt mir auch beim Einbau helfen.. da stellt sich mir nämlich schon die erste Frage....
soll ich die Kühlung erstmal in Reihe zusammenbauen und durchspülen?
 und wie befülle ich die Kühlung? weil das Wasser steigt ja nur so hoch wie die "einschüttstelle" ist oder?

dauert übrigens noch ein wenig bis sie endlich hier ist...der Radiator ist nicht lieferbar..
dafür hab ich mitm Geschäftsführer von Anfi-tec (für mobo-kühlung) schon 10% Rabatt rausgehandelt^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

wird jetzt verschickt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

hab schon wieder direkt ne frage die mir einfällt...^^
die beQuiet SilenWings sind ja mit so Gummi-laschen befestigt..
wie krieg ich die 1) wieder ab
......................2) am Radiator fest?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Am Radiator befestigt wird bestimmt knifflig. Ab bestimmt nur ist die Frage ob wieder dran.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Am Radiator befestigt wird bestimmt knifflig. Ab bestimmt nur ist die Frage ob wieder dran.



sehr aufmunternt xD


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Kann auch sein das man die Schrauben da durch stecken kann. aus diesem Grund hol ich mir anständige Lüfter.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Kann auch sein das man die Schrauben da durch stecken kann. aus diesem Grund hol ich mir anständige Lüfter.



na super xDDDD


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

hab da was beruhigendes gefunden 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iet-silent-wings-usc-120mm-4.html#post1255650


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Na das meinte ich doch.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Na das meinte ich doch.



gut dann brauch ich mir keine sorgen zu machen 
nur halt muss ich die gummi dinger wahrscheinlich schrotten beim entfernen 

*EDIT*
wie mache ich das mit dem befüllen?
alles einbauen und dann rein?
oder aufbauen befüllen und dann verschrauben??


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> alles einbauen und dann rein?


Besser ist das.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Besser ist das.



ist das nicht etwas doof von wegen schlauchlängen abschätzen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Du reinigst alle  Kühler + Radi. Du montierst alle Kühle + Anschlüsse. Schließt auf einer seite den Schlauch an und gehst zur anderen Seite. Wenn der Schlauch nen tick zu lang ist dann schneid ihn halt nochmal ab. Wenn alles fertig ist befüllst du die Wakü und entlüftest sie.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Du reinigst alle  Kühler + Radi. Du montierst alle Kühle + Anschlüsse. Schließt auf einer seite den Schlauch an und gehst zur anderen Seite. Wenn der Schlauch nen tick zu lang ist dann schneid ihn halt nochmal ab. Wenn alles fertig ist befüllst du die Wakü und entlüftest sie.



wie seiht es denn mit dem entlüften aus?
oder gibt es iwo ein HowTo *"Wakü für Dummies"* xD


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> wie seiht es denn mit dem entlüften aus?


Du fängst vorne an und lässt die Luft Richtung AGb in Fliessrichtung entweichen. Mittels Schütteln , kippen, den Radi Drehen so das die Luft raus kann. Die Pumpe ein und aus schalten. Immer genug wasser im Agb haben. Bei Youtube gibt es etliche Videos zu dem Thema.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Du fängst vorne an und lässt die Luft Richtung AGb in Fliessrichtung entweichen. Mittels Schütteln , kippen, den Radi Drehen so das die Luft raus kann. Die Pumpe ein und aus schalten. Immer genug wasser im Agb haben. Bei Youtube gibt es etliche Videos zu dem Thema.



von denen kannst mir sicher ein oder zwei verlinken oder^^?
das mit pumpe an und ausschalten..?
also pc immer an aus ?  Oo


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> von denen kannst mir sicher ein oder zwei verlinken oder^^?


Nö. leider nicht. Wersuchet der findet und wird schlauer.



> das mit pumpe an und ausschalten..?
> also pc immer an aus ? Oo


Bevor die Wakü nicht entlüftet und auf dichtigkeit gecheckt ist, klemmst du nur die Pumpe und ein paar lüfter ans netzteil, welches du überbrückst. Dann halt immer NT an und aus. Das hilft ein wenig beim entlüften. Sowie den AGB nie "leersaugen" lassen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nö. leider nicht. Wersuchet der findet und wird schlauer.
> 
> 
> Bevor die Wakü nicht entlüftet und auf dichtigkeit gecheckt ist, klemmst du nur die Pumpe und ein paar lüfter ans netzteil, welches du überbrückst. Dann halt immer NT an und aus. Das hilft ein wenig beim entlüften. Sowie den AGB nie "leersaugen" lassen.



ich sehe schon das wird noch was zu tun geben^^
wie überbrücke ich denn das netzteil?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Entweder mit einem Überbrückungstecker oder einem Draht zwischen der grünen und schwarzen Ader am 20/24 Pin Anschluss.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Entweder mit einem Überbrückungstecker oder einem Draht zwischen der grünen und schwarzen Ader am 20/24 Pin Anschluss.



ok warte jetzt erstmal die zustellung ab^^
dann nerv ich weiter mit fragen


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Um mal Salz in die Wunde zu streuen: Das Problem mit den Entkoppler hättest du mit den Blacksilent pro nicht gehabt.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Um mal Salz in die Wunde zu streuen: Das Problem mit den Entkoppler hättest du mit den Blacksilent pro nicht gehabt.



ich hoffe das das mit den Schrauben jetzt halbwegs entkoppelt ist


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

endlich beides versendet^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so die teile sind heute angekommen
bis auf die mobo-kühler von anfi-tec

meine Frage kann ich schon iwas machen...
oder muss ich bis morgen warten?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Du kannst die Komponenten öffnen und reinigen. Alles soweit aufbauen bis auf die MB Kühler.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Du kannst die Komponenten öffnen und reinigen. Alles soweit aufbauen bis auf die MB Kühler.



was meinst du mit reinigen
sollten die nicht dadurch das sie neu sind...sauber sein ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Durch den Herstellungsprozess können noch Verunreinigungen in den Kühlern oder im Radiator sein deswegen spülen. Am besten mit dest. Wasser.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Durch den Herstellungsprozess können noch Verunreinigungen in den Kühlern oder im Radiator sein deswegen spülen. Am besten mit dest. Wasser.



einfach einmal durchspülen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Also die Kühler kannst du auseinander bauen und dann mit einer Zahnbürste und dest. Wasser reinigen beim Radiator sieht es da schon eng aus. 
Den am besten mit dest. Wasser befüllen, hin und her schütteln und dann das Wasser wieder raus. Das machst du 2-3 mal sollte reichen.


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Zum ersten Spülen kann man auch Leitungswasser nehmen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Naja, ich geh da gern auf Nummer sicher, außerdem kauf ich sowieso immer 5 Liter Kanister dest. Wasser.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Den Radi mit Cillit Bang und heissem Wasser füllen und wirken lassen. eventuel wieder holen und danach gründlich spülen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

andere zwischenfrage
hab den Radiator gerade ausgepackt
und auf den Kühlrippen (so nenne ich das mal)
sehe ich einen leichten belag (von außen)

soll ich das auch mal reinigen?
wie?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

mach mal nen Bild von dem "Belag".


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so ich präsentiere den Belag


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Du meinst das kupferfarbene unterhalb des schwarzen? Das wirste nicht weg bekommen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Du meinst das kupferfarbene unterhalb des schwarzen? Das wirste nicht weg bekommen.



dann muss ich auch nichts machen 

*EDIT*
den Radiator... einfach am deckel des Gehäuses Festschrauben oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



> den Radiator... einfach am deckel des Gehäuses Festschrauben oder?


Wie bzw wo du möchtest.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

gerade gelesen das madz dazu rät den radiator mit wasser und cilit-bang durchzuspülen
nochmal mit cilit-bang? oder reicht das mit dem wasser jetzt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

mit dem CB Gemisch ist es viel effektiver als nur mit popligem Wasser.

PS: den Tipp habe ich dir verpasst.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> mit dem CB Gemisch ist es viel effektiver als nur mit popligem Wasser.
> 
> PS: den Tipp habe ich dir verpasst.



also das ganze nochmal....
aber madz auch...
das ich es bei dir überlesen hab... ist was anderes 


wie sieht das beim verschrauben aus?
besteht die möglichkeit das ich die schrauben zu tief reindreh und den radi beschädige?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ja, da musst du aufpassen und die richtigen Schrauben verwenden.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, da musst du aufpassen und die richtigen Schrauben verwenden.



alzu viel auswahl hab ich nicht 
lag nur eine sorte bei


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

würde ja gerne sagen können das ich alles ohne probleme montiert habe...
aber beim UCD grade fehlten die befestigungslaschen und schrauben ...
der pc liegt jetzt halbfertig auf den boden und ich sitze am netbook 

und wegen dem tief daisy kam heute auch noch nichtmal die post mit den schrauben....


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ach Mist. Da hast du mal Pech gehabt. Sonst ist bei den Anfis alles ok.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so heute ist das fehlende stück om puzzle gekommen...^^
stelle gleich ein bild von der verkabelung online
kritik erwünscht


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

update mit bild


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Wasss ist dassss?     ne H50 und ne Wakü in einem Case. Die Schläuche einfach da rein gestopft.... irgendwie total Unsinnig das ganze.


----------



## Madz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Geil, King haut in die gleiche Kerbe, die ich eben schon (sehr präzise und tief) geschlagen habe.


----------



## Xylezz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ich wollte es so nicht ausdrücken und hab gewartet bis einer von euch beiden so gemein ist


----------



## Madz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Kurzum: das sieht einfach kotig (das s Wort geht nicht) aus.


----------



## Xylezz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Die H50 find ich geil, in einer funktionierenden ordentlichen WaKü eine H50 extra......bitte @ TE kauf dir : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT 10197

Und überdenk die Schlauchführung nochmal...eine WaKü soll ja auch ein bischen gut aussehen oder?


----------



## Madz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Die 33€ für einen ordentlich Kühler. 

Also:


Pumpe nach unten (mit WInkeln)
in die Graka von unten rein gehen
den linken Winkel auf der Graka sparen
schwarze Sata kebel nehmen (besseres KM auch)
den scheiss Lüfter von den Rams runter (wie hälst du das aus?)
Schlauchlängen optimieren


----------



## Xylezz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Und eine Farbe beim Schlauch durchziehen würde auch besser aussehen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

soo ich gehe auf eure tipps morgen ein 
muss noch was tun 
also schulmäßig...

eine Frage schon vorweg...
was meinst du mit pumpe nach unten? und wie stelltst du dir das vor ?


----------



## Madz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Die Pumpe ins untere Abteil stellen. Also auf die Seite legen und für die Verschlauchung Winkel benutzen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Madz schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ins untere Abteil stellen. Also auf die Seite legen und für die Verschlauchung Winkel benutzen.



das passt erhlich gesagt nicht mehr mit dem saggy-sandwich..
naja probiers sofort nochmal...

melde mich nachher nomma 

@Xylezz
für Sockel 1366 bitte


----------



## Madz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Wie gesagt, auf die Seite legen. Ansonsten nur den Schwamm vom Sandwich nutzen. Reicht auch.


----------



## Xylezz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3.0 LT Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3.0 LT 10196

Da :> Und sry hatte mich an der Signatur orientiert wo noch Q9550 steht 

MfG Xy


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

die pumpe ist unten...
andere frage wäre ein knickschutz hier nicht vllt sinnvoll?

bild 1
bild 2


----------



## Xylezz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Wie wäre es mit Winkel drehen?!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Xylezz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Winkel drehen?!



mom testen... 
*Edit* auch ne möglichkeit :schäm:

aber ist richtig verkabelt oder?
oben einlass...
an der seite ausgang?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> mom testen...
> *Edit* auch ne möglichkeit :schäm:
> 
> aber ist richtig verkabelt oder?
> ...



nein genau andersrum...oben auslass seite einlass...(wenn sie richtigherum steht) steht auch im handbuch

entfern doch bitte die ewiglangen schlauchschleifen...sieht schrecklich aus


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



bensch schrieb:


> nein genau andersrum...oben auslass seite einlass...(wenn sie richtigherum steht)
> 
> entfern doch bitte die ewiglangen schlauchschleifen...sieht schrecklich aus



gut dann isses richtig...
meinte den standardzustand 
also jetzt links rein
und vorne raus^^

ja die schläuche werden noch gekürzt 


gerade dein sys-profile angeguckt 
kannst du die kathoden empfehlen?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> gut dann isses richtig...
> meinte den standardzustand
> also jetzt links rein
> und vorne raus^^
> ...




nein links raus...das ist der druckstutzen
vorne rein

edit: ja die machen schon 3 jahre gute dienste ohne flackern o.Ä.


----------



## computertod (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ich hätte ja die obere Graka unter Wasser gesetzt und die Untere Luftgekühlt gelassen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



computertod schrieb:


> ich hätte ja die obere Graka unter Wasser gesetzt und die Untere Luftgekühlt gelassen.



dann passen die schläuche aber nicht mehr auf den SB-kühler 
weshalb ich die untere kühle 
eine wird mit der zeti eh gegen fermi ausgetauscht 



bensch schrieb:


> nein links raus...das ist der druckstutzen
> vorne rein
> 
> edit: ja die machen schon 3 jahre gute dienste ohne flackern o.Ä.



echt andersrum?
*bedienungsanleitung such*

*EDIT *hast recht....verdammt^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ich denke mal morgen erfolgt dann der grün...äh schlauch-schnitt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

sry geht erst morgen weiter^^
heute lange schule gehabt
und morgen führerscheinprüfung (praxis)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so nächstes update...
die pumpe ist unten
alle kabel sind blau und gekürzt

*EDIT Bild*

CPU Kühler (Heatkiller 3.0) folgt in naher zukunft denke ich


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Schon ein ganzes Stück besser, jetzt noch n Cpu Kühler in den Kreislauf einbinden und das sau laute Mistteil vom RAM runter nehmen 

MfG Xy


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Xylezz schrieb:


> Schon ein ganzes Stück besser, jetzt noch n Cpu Kühler in den Kreislauf einbinden und das sau laute Mistteil vom RAM runter nehmen
> 
> MfG Xy



der ram kühler ist schön über die lüftersteuerung eingebunden 
von daher macht er nicht alzu viel krach

und die cpu wird denke ich erst in 1-2 Monaten eingebunden
weil ich eig. keinen nerv mehr hab hier am netbook rumzugurken 
und dann eh die wakü für fermi vllt auseinander pflücken muss

was ich wohl noch machen werde ist



die roten kabel gegen schwarze austauschen bzw diesen adapter lackieren


und kathoden einbauen
*wollte wissen ob noch grobe konstrukitonsfehler vorliegen?
(kabel zu lang, falsch?)* *sonst folgt jetzt die befüllung*
ram-kühler kann ich immer noch runternehmen
und cpu folgt wie besagt


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Ich würde wohl ein wenig anders verschlauchen aber ein richtig grober Fehler ist glaube ich nicht drinnen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Xylezz schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl ein wenig anders verschlauchen aber ein richtig grober Fehler ist glaube ich nicht drinnen



was würdest du denn ändern?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Würde von Unten in die Grafikkarte gehen und den Schlauch da entsprechend anpassen....ansonsten ist es gut. Ich komm nur echt nicht über die H50 in einer so soliden WaKü drüber weg, 30€ fürn CPU Kühler findet man doch im Notfall sogar auf der Straße(n Tag Pfand sammeln  )

MfG Xy


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Xylezz schrieb:


> Würde von Unten in die Grafikkarte gehen und den Schlauch da entsprechend anpassen....ansonsten ist es gut. Ich komm nur echt nicht über die H50 in einer so soliden WaKü drüber weg, 30€ fürn CPU Kühler findet man doch im Notfall sogar auf der Straße(n Tag Pfand sammeln  )
> 
> MfG Xy



ok dann befülle ich das teil mal....

wie besagt kb den jetzt auszutauschen


----------



## Andreoid (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

wenn du für ne eclipse wakü nich viel ausgeben willst... bei anfi-tec.de gibts auch b-ware kühler für das msi... die sind fast um die hälfte günstiger... funktionieren tadellos haben aber optische mängel


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

EDIT....
HILFW!!!
AGB ist bis zum rand befüllt
NT ist überbrückt
jedoch beim anschalten der pumpe rumort die nur und es bewegt sich nichts...


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Mhm aber Wasser ist schon zur Pumpe runter gelaufen oder? Weil da muss erstmal Wasser für rein ^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Xylezz schrieb:


> Mhm aber Wasser ist schon zur Pumpe runter gelaufen oder? Weil da muss erstmal Wasser für rein ^^



der eine schlauch ist mit wasser gefüllt (rein) sowie der AGB mehr als die füllinie anzeigt^^
und der andere schlauch ist staubtrocken..
zudem hab ich mir das ganze was leiser vorgestellt...

und es tropft hier und da...

nur die Frage was machen?


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Was die Tropfen angeht, beim befüllen am besten alles mit Küchenpapier auslegen  Und es hört sich so als würde die Pumpe kein Wasser ziehen.....(übrigens ist die Pumpe gerade nur laut weil sie trocken läuft)

Tut mir leid aber ich weiß nicht sofort was mit der Pumpe los ist...und ich muss auch ins Bett, morgen früh raus zur Schule und Nachmittags arbeiten :S

MfG Xy


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

ist gerade beim 10-ten versuch ordentlich angelaufen 
also ist einmal im kreis das wasser 

tropft nur an einer stelle
die nachher nomma kontrollieren ?
und die pumpe über nacht laufen lassen zum entlüften?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so ich muss auch morgen zur schule...
bin mal ins bettchen xD

bis morgen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

hab jetzt n ganz anderes problem
computer läuft... wassertemp 32°
aber wenn ich den computer normal starte passiert nichts
der bildschirm bleibt schwarz

im abgesicherten modus hingegen startet er...


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Windoof zerschossen?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**



Xylezz schrieb:


> Windoof zerschossen?



ohne was zu verändern?

oder kann ich iwas besonderes bei der montage geschafft haben?


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

Manchmal steckt man nicht drin. Letzten Sonntag durfte ich da auch durch.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus *NOTFALL**

so windows ist neu installiert...
*ABER..*
er hat nur noch eine Grafikkarte Oo


----------



## Xylezz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

SLI/Crossfire im Treiber aktiviert?!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> SLI/Crossfire im Treiber aktiviert?!



ist im treiber nicht mal aktivierbar... ausgegraut...

selbst im gerätemanager fehlt jede spur..


----------



## Xylezz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Staub im Kontak, Stromkabel vergessen /im Netzteil rausgerutscht?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Staub im Kontak, Stromkabel vergessen /im Netzteil rausgerutscht?



werd ich sofort mal kontroliieren
könnte es auch sein das die zu stark gebogen ist?


----------



## Madz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Ja, kann auch sein.


----------



## Xylezz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Wenn die gebogen ist, dann ja?^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

also mom ich mache ein bild...


----------



## Madz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Versuch mal vorsichtig und *gleichmässig* die Schrauben etwas zu lösen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Madz schrieb:


> Versuch mal vorsichtig und *gleichmässig* die Schrauben etwas zu lösen.



wie soll ich das denn machen Oo

also alles auseinander bauen  oder?
wenn ja wie mache ich das am besten ist ja schon befüllt?


----------



## Xylezz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Nein nein. nur ein wenig lockern...um die Spannung aus der Karte rauszunehmen :X Und bist du nicht auf die Idee gekommen es ungesund wenn die Karte einen auf Banane macht?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Nein nein. nur ein wenig lockern...um die Spannung aus der Karte rauszunehmen :X Und bist du nicht auf die Idee gekommen es ungesund wenn die Karte einen auf Banane macht?



wenn du mir noch erzählst wie das mit nur lockern gehen soll....?
ich komm doch garnicht an die schrauben ran...


----------



## Xylezz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Ja dann zieh die Karte raus?^^ Nur du musst die Schläuche usw nicht abmachen oder noch einfacher...nimm die obere Karte raus dann kommste ran?! ^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Ja dann zieh die Karte raus?^^ Nur du musst die Schläuche usw nicht abmachen oder noch einfacher...nimm die obere Karte raus dann kommste ran?! ^^



ich probiers mal glaube das geht aber auch nicht
erstatte gleich bericht


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

also hab es geschafft die graka frei zu schrauben...
wie soll ich beim schrauben jetzt genau vorgehen?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so nachdem ich den kühler erneut festgeschraubt habe
und die grafikkarte einen geraden eindruck machte...

hab ich sie als primäre eingebaut und versucht mit windows zu starten
ergebnis bios kam 

aber dann nach bereits 10s, spätestens bei dem windoof-fähnchen, wurde der bildschirm schwarz...
erneuter Versuch...
das selbe Problem..

also hab ich mir die karte mal angeschaut und festgestellt das die Rückseite doch etwas warm war 

also kühler ab und siehe da....

auf dem kühlblock ist kaum WLP
der kontakt war also nicht gerade ideal...
bevor ich das ding wieder verschraube kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo ich schrauben einsetzen muss... sind es wirklich nur 4 stück...? oder habe ich etwa ein paar übersehen 
oder ist es zu wenig WLP?

bitte meldung kp wie lange die konstruktion hält


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

RTFM!!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Madz schrieb:


> RTFM!!!



WAS???? xD
bitte komm ich brauche hilfe 
wie man sieht


----------



## Xylezz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Read the fu*king manual (RTFM ^^)


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Sorry, aber ich kann es wirklich nicht verstehen, wieso du das nicht gebacken bekommst. Bei meinem ersten Kühler, hat mir auch keiner geholfen. Es hat trotzdem geklappt...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Read the fu*king manual (RTFM ^^)



there was no fu*king manual...



Madz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann es wirklich nicht verstehen,  wieso du das nicht gebacken bekommst. Bei meinem ersten Kühler, hat mir  auch keiner geholfen. Es hat trotzdem geklappt...



naja kp
bin halt talentiert 
aber da sind nur die 4 schrauben oder? wenn nicht.. liegt da das problem
wenn doch bin ich entweder zu ungeschickt 
oder aber habe zu wenig WLP drauf, aber die sollte ja normal so dünn sein oder?


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Auf der Ek Seite findest du, vermutlich, eine Anleitung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

hab eine gerfunden...
http://www.watercool.de/_uploads/File/MA_GPU-X2_Serie_A5_GER.pdf

allerdings sind auf dem bild garkeine pads etc drauf Oo

und direkt noch ne doofe Frage
die 3-er schrauben sind das die kruzen oder die langen?
bzw muss ich die nach der dicke unterscheiden?


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Achso, hattest doch den Watercool gekauft? o_O *flöt* Den Wc hab ich bisher nicht selbst von unten gesehen. ^^


----------



## Xylezz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Hinweis HEATKILLER® GPU-X² G200 
Dem Kühler liegen für den GPU-Bereich M2,5 Schrauben bei. Die Spannungswandler und der NVIO-Chip werden mit 
M3 Schrauben befestigt. 
Beim GPU-X² G200 wird der GPU und Ram-Bereich mit einer Wärmeleitpaste versehen. Für die Spannungswandler 
und dem NVIO-Chip sind die beiliegenden Wärmeleitpads zu verwenden.  


Ich glaube die Beschreibung passt. ^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Hinweis HEATKILLER® GPU-X² G200
> Dem Kühler liegen für den GPU-Bereich M2,5 Schrauben bei. Die Spannungswandler und der NVIO-Chip werden mit
> M3 Schrauben befestigt.
> Beim GPU-X² G200 wird der GPU und Ram-Bereich mit einer Wärmeleitpaste versehen. Für die Spannungswandler
> ...



so mit den richtigen schrauben an den richtigen stellen
funktioniert es sogar...

allerdings habe ich die wlp an den spawas vergessen...
aber werd dann morgen endlich alles in betrieb nehmen können...


*ÜBRIGENS*
von den Bequiet USW´s sind bereits 2 der 3 am radiator verstorben...
nochmal kaufen werde ich die lieber nicht...
was haltet ihr von den Enermax Apolish?


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Kauf dir Noiseblocker! Die haben 6 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Xylezz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Joa aber wenn dir das Design wichtig ist, Enermax baut auch gute Lüfter. Aber würde persönlich auch zu den Noiseblockern Black Silent Pro greifen

MfG Xy


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Es ist nur einer der lüfter defekt...^^
hatte einen abgenommen um besser an die grakas ran zu kommen
(kabel war im weg)

so läuft jetzt einwandfrei...(bis jetzt... )
bis auf den einen lüfter... aber den werden wir auch noch rauskriegen


sollte ich noch iwas besonderes beachten?
zum Beispiel Schütteln oder ähnliches zur entlüftung?


*EDIT:*
das ist ein Geschwindigkeitskick ... wenn man den kleinen via 7m gewohnt ist


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

das System läuft jetzt 

bei längerer Belastung kommt die Grafikkarte auf maximal 52°C 
(mit im moment nur 2 lüftern^^)

soll ich noch iwas tun? z.B. zum entlüften?
oder kann ich einfach den 3-ten lüfter einbauen und alles so laufen lassen?


----------



## Xylezz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Also wenn die Lüfter schön gedrosselt also leise sind und du den dritten noch ranpinnen musst gehen die Temperaturen wohl ok (denke ich ^^)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Also wenn die Lüfter schön gedrosselt also leise sind und du den dritten noch ranpinnen musst gehen die Temperaturen wohl ok (denke ich ^^)




also  nicht nochmal schütteln oder ähnliches?


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Wenn du noch nicht entlüftet hast dann schon ^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so.... meine wasserkühlung läuft^^
und ich wollte mal folgendes Fragen

wie sieht das mit der Erweiterung aus? wie geht man am besten vor?
wollte die Wasserkühlung demnächst vllt um eine GTX 480 und einen 240-radiator erweirtern
wohl einen schmalen, habt ihr da eine Empfehlung?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Magicool Slim 240.


----------



## Madz (14. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Oder Magicool Slim 280.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Madz schrieb:


> Oder Magicool Slim 280.



ich weiß leider nicht wie das platzmäßigaussieht
wollte den radiator unter dem mainboard in dem zwischenraum zum NT anbringen
muss wahrscheinlich löcher bohren


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

*EDIT*: jemand eine Idee wie ich den Radiator am zwischenboden befestigen kann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Winkel etc.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Winkel etc.



könntest du das ein bischen mehr ausführen^^?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so....
Nachdem ich mir nochmal alles genau angeguckt habe...^^
passt nur eine single 140-er , sonst muss ich mit abstandshaltern arbeiten 

Hab aber direkt schon einen andere Frage...
wie lasse ich mein Schlauchsystem "leerlaufen" ohne eine größere Sauerei zu fabrizieren ?
Und kann man das durch ein T-stück in dem der dritte Anschluss in einem abgeklemmten stück endet oder ähnlichem vllt vereinfachen? so für die zukunft


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



> wie lasse ich mein Schlauchsystem "leerlaufen" ohne eine größere Sauerei zu fabrizieren  ?


Einfach an einer geeigneten Stelle den Schlauch lösen und laufen lassen.....



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> Und kann man das durch ein T-stück in dem der dritte Anschluss in einem abgeklemmten stück endet oder ähnlichem vllt vereinfachen? so für die zukunft


Da würde ih noch nen Kugelhanhn einbauen so kannste das Wasser einfach ablassen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Einfach an einer geeigneten Stelle den Schlauch lösen und laufen lassen.....
> 
> 
> Da würde ih noch nen Kugelhanhn einbauen so kannste das Wasser einfach ablassen.



danke für den tipp mit dem kugelhahn 
nur die Frage wo ist die geiegnete Stelle... Oo
naja werd schon alles fachkundig unter Wasser stellen 

hab ja noch mindestens ne woche zum suchen 
*
Edit* im Tiefpunkt ist ja die Pumpe... beim einschnitt kommt das Wasser von zwei seiten..
in einem höheren Punkt vlt nur von einer... naja mal gucken


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Wenn dann schon am tiefsten Punkt. Vergess aber den Verschlussstopfen für das Ende nicht.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

@KingPiranhas / all

könntest du mir einen optisch ansprechenden Kugelhahn empfehlen?
und wie sieht die Konstruktion jetzt am besten genau aus? ein T-Stück bei der Pumpe und am ende vom "leeren" Schlauch der Hahn?

(für genaueres Skizze^^)

oder entstehen durch den "leeren" schlauch zuviele verwirblungen?


----------



## Xylezz (26. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Ich bin gerade irgendwie fasziniert das du alles im PC kühlst außer Festplatte und CPU 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance 2-Wege Kugelhahn Koolance 2-Wege Kugelhahn 68140
Wenn dir das gute Aussehen 20€ wert sind 

Ansonsten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG 68006


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2 68107 + Verschlussstopfen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

k danke für die empfehlungen 
allerdings finde ich, dass der teure keinesfalls besser aussieht 

andere Frage; klappt denn meine geplante Konstruktion mit T-stück?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

ja würde klappen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> ja würde klappen.



super dann werde ich es so machen 
und morgen bestellen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

andere Frage 

ne Idee wie ich die Schläuche/ die Wakü, noch dezent beleuchten kann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. März 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Mit Licht.  Mein Tipp: LED's


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so....^^
hab noch n Frägchen auf meinem Herzen:

ihr habt doch sicher schon die EVGA FTW-HC GTX470/480 gesehen oder?
wie sieht es da mit den Anschlüssen aus? gibt es adapter von G1/2" auf G1/4"?
und was denkt ihr wieviel mehr braucht man an Kühlleistung/ reicht der Trippleradi noch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



> gibt es adapter von G1/2" auf G1/4"?


gibt es.



> und was denkt ihr wieviel mehr braucht man an Kühlleistung/ reicht der Trippleradi noch?


Der tripple reicht noch, eventuell müssen die Lüfter etwas höher drehen.

Du willst dir doch nicht wirklich ne Thermi holen?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der tripple reicht noch, eventuell müssen die Lüfter etwas höher drehen.
> 
> Du willst dir doch nicht wirklich ne Thermi holen?



hatte ich vor 
allerdings auf grund von Geldmangelerscheinungen "nur" die 470


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

andere Frage die mir gerade durch den Kopf schwirrt...
bringt am Radiator eine Doppelbestückung (oben und unten 3 Lüfter/ push & pull) etwas?


----------



## Madz (8. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Ich rate dir dringend vom Kauf der Thermo Karte ab! Wieso?



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zu meiner eigenen Meinung:
> 
> Hier geht es um objektive ökonomische Betrachtungen. Wer sich eine Karte kauft, die
> 
> ...



@ Push/Pull

Es bringt etwas bessere Temperaturen, aber kostet eben auch nochmals ordentlich Geld.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Madz schrieb:


> Ich rate dir dringend vom Kauf der Thermo Karte ab! Wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok, dann lassen wir das; ist mir sowieso zu viel arbeit, den radiator nochmal rauszubekommen 

Zur ThermoKarte

das mit der Lautstärke ist bei einer Wakü ja etwas anders 
der Stromverbracuh der GTX 470 hält sich ja noch in Grenzen...

und mir kommt bestimmt keine HD5970 ins gehäuse...
Thema: Crossfire sag ich nur...
zudem möchte ich nur ungern auf PhysX und 3D Vison verzichten 


Zur Wakü:
habe eben versucht die Pumpe über USB an das Mainboard anzuschließen..
führte zu diversen Problemen: Instabilität, etc.
Darf das Kabel vllt nciht an einen HUB-angeschlossen werden?
oder was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Madz (9. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



> und mir kommt bestimmt keine HD5970 ins gehäuse...
> Thema: Crossfire sag ich nur...
> zudem möchte ich nur ungern auf PhysX und 3D Vison verzichten


Selbst der Unterschied zu einer 5870 ist sehr gering. Und eine GTX 470 ist, mit ach und Krach, gerade mal so schnell wie eine 5870, aber verbraucht deutlich mehr Strom.



> Zur Wakü:
> habe eben versucht die Pumpe über USB an das Mainboard anzuschließen..
> führte zu diversen Problemen: Instabilität, etc.
> Darf das Kabel vllt nciht an einen HUB-angeschlossen werden?
> oder was habe ich falsch gemacht?


Stimmt die Polung des Kabels?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



Madz schrieb:


> Selbst der Unterschied zu einer 5870 ist sehr gering. Und eine GTX 470 ist, mit ach und Krach, gerade mal so schnell wie eine 5870, aber verbraucht deutlich mehr Strom.



kommt ganz auf das spiel an, ne 
wenn tesslation aktiv ist zeiht sie davon



Madz schrieb:


> Stimmt die Polung des Kabels?



gleich mal testen...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so die bestellung von aquatuning lässt auf sich warten 
wenn es was neues gibt melde ich mich^^

hab die Polung noch nicht getestet


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

alles ist angekommen 

sollte ich den zusätzlichen Radiator an einer bestimmten Stelle einbinden?
oder ist das eig egal?


----------



## Madz (16. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Ist egal, da die Temperatur im ganzen Kreislauf nahezu identisch ist.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. April 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

ist jetzt verbaut 
werde morgen / Mittwoch Bilder hochladen^^

sogar die pumpe wird jetzt ordnungsgemäß erkannt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so dann date ich endlich mal mit bildern ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der zusätzliche Radiator (Push&Pull), sowie das eingebaute T-stück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kugelhahn und Gesamtansicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seitenansicht laufend, einmal clear, einmal nur UV und zweinmal mit SMLEDS

sry für schlechte qualität (bessere Bilder folgen in meinen Tagebuch)​


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Den Winkel an der Graka würde ich nach unten setzen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Den Winkel an der Graka würde ich nach unten setzen.



danke^^
werd es beim nächsten update korrigieren
auf so einfache lösungen komme ich nie  (keine ironie)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Kühlleistung
momentan befinden sich im Kühlkreis ja die 3 Mainboardkühler, die GPU und der RAM
wobei ein 360-er und ein 140-er slim-Radiator verbaut sind

würde der Kreislauf noch einen CPU-Kühler verkraften?


----------



## Madz (6. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Selbstverständlich.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

kannst du einen bestimmten empfehlen?
würde sonst den Heatkiller 3 in der Chrome Edition nehmen


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Mit dem Hk oder dem Kyros kannste nix falsch machen.


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Siehe Kings Post.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

so hätte direkt nochmal ne andere Frage 
habt ihr Erfahrungen mit nem Mora? wie schließt man den am besten an?
so dass man die gehäusewand noch entfernen kann..


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



> wie schließt man den am besten an?


z.b. Einlass unten, Auslass oben. So kann die Luft besser entweichen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> z.b. Einlass unten, Auslass oben. So kann die Luft besser entweichen.



ich meinte eig. ob man da am besten schnellkupplungs-anschlüsse oder sowas anschließt?
um den Kreislauf für arbeiten oder lans ggf. schnell zu unterbrechen?
oder einfach längere Schlauchverbindung damit man nicht in Bewegungsnöte kommt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

kannste machen wie du willst.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

mit sonem Monster hätte man dann wohl nie mehr Temperaturprobleme, was 
welche Lüfter würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Noiseblocker XL1/PL1 oder 4x 180er Silverstone


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Noiseblocker XL1/PL1 oder 4x 180er Silverstone



würdest also die 4x180-er, der 9x120-er Variante vorziehen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

Vom Geld her schon.


----------



## empty (8. August 2010)

*AW: *UPDATE* Chipsatzkühler MSI Eclipse Plus*

@King. Von welchem Gesichtspunkt nicht?


----------

